

Wooga releases mobile HTML5 Game as Open Source - hukl
http://www.wooga.com/labs/

======
a3_nm
Just to be precise, only the game engine is open source. "Images are licensed
under a Creative Commons License and are provided separately," and this CC
license is BY-NC-SA which is neither FSF- nor OSI-compliant.

~~~
zitterbewegung
This looks like a good thing for the liberated pixel cup to be used to replace
those assets. <http://lpc.opengameart.org/>

------
cyscott
Looks like they are ceasing development because of technical limitations and
user engagement problems that come with it being an HTML5 app vs native app.

[http://gigaom.com/europe/facebook-should-be-worried-about-
wo...](http://gigaom.com/europe/facebook-should-be-worried-about-woogas-
html5-exit/)

------
runaway
Is there a way to release an HTML5 game that isn't open source (viewable
code)? Other than obfuscating the code isn't it necessarily available to the
user?

~~~
harrylove
You can wrap it up inside a web view and deploy as a native app. This is what
frameworks like PhoneGap are for. Given the game is available in the iOS app
store, this is probabably what they did, assuming they didn't write their own
wrapper application.

~~~
gregwebs
obfuscating the js would still be more important, as there are probably some
simple hacks to get all the javascript back from the web view or the js file
used by the app.

------
lnanek2
Will be interesting to see if this benefits the original game any later on.
Maybe people will write Android games using it and contribute back the ability
to the original, etc.. Or maybe they won't, etc..

------
natmaster
Doesn't work in Firefox

~~~
sbhat7
There is an issue open[1], looks like a fix is in the works.

1\. <https://github.com/wooga/Pocket-Island/issues/2>

------
rsanchez1
Excellent, this is great stuff. I wish they had released a separate HTML5 Game
Engine. At a glance, it looks like everything is tied pretty closely to the
game itself. I've been looking at engines like Isogenic and Construct 2, but
here you have a large HTML5 game larger than most had been able to
demonstrate. Plus, its open source, where the previously mentioned engines are
closed source and require a license purchase, although Construct 2 has pretty
good documentation on how to make games. I really like what Wooga did with
this.

